# Bass are crazy



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Found these two bass at a local lake. I'm going to say the fight was a draw.


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

I'd say he bit off more than he could chew!


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

That was a death match.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Wow I am thinking his eyes were bigger than his belly and mouth for that matter.


----------



## erie sniper (Apr 30, 2017)

I guess I need to start throwing bigger baits.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

erie sniper said:


> I guess I need to start throwing bigger baits.


Your gonna need a bigger rod! haha


----------



## SenkoGuy (Jul 24, 2017)

When I was a kid, I was fishing with my uncle on Mosquito Lake. I saw a fish floating near the surface. My uncle steered the boat over to the floating fish. When we pulled it out, it was a big ole pike with a 15 inch large mouth stuck in its throat. It was unbelievable.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Saw a bass around five pounds take a three to four foot water snake at Randleman Lake a couple of years ago..


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I have a near identical picture from two bass I found at CC a few years ago!


----------



## TheSkoalBandit (Jun 25, 2012)

That's awesome


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have seen that more than once as well.... Maybe folks shouldn't be so picky on the baits they use as apparently, they will eat anything given the chance.


----------

